# Time to flip me the bird!



## JohnT (Nov 25, 2020)

Nothing is more pretty than a cooked turkey. 
Share the beauty and posy your pictures here.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 25, 2020)

There's a turkey in there - I promise.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Nov 25, 2020)

_was thinking we might be the first, , oh well so we’re no two_


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 25, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> There's a turkey in there - I promise.
> 
> View attachment 68690


CAMO TURKEY

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## JohnT (Nov 27, 2020)

A hen. You can tell by the accessorizing.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 27, 2020)

JohnT said:


> A hen. You can tell by the accessorizing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 68786


you sure them aint turkey eggs? lol
Dawg


----------

